# Shaving leg for IV?



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Giovanni is about to have his neuter and when I called to make an appointment I clarified I don't want any hair shaved w/o my consent, I was told they generally shave a little place on the leg for the IV. I know this is not necessary! What is your experience with your vet? Also, how much of his privates will they need to shave? I want to do that myself before I bring him in. Because Gio has pretty long hair, I asked if they wanted he legs vet wrapped and she said she will have someone call me back to answer my questions. ??? Who has had a boy with long hair neutered? :mellow:


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't have a boy. When my girls got fixed, their legs were shaved really close to the skin. It took me about 7 months to grow it back... I think they keep the IV there just in case... my vet told me I can opt-out if I don't want to have it there. However, if there's a complication... it's much faster because it's already there. Good luck with Giovanni~~~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It is very important that he have an IV in place in case something goes wrong. It will give your vet instant access to his circulatory system. In an emergency, that can mean the difference between life and death. 

Bailey was just shaved a little in between his legs for his neuter. It wasn't even noticeable.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

They shaved Bens leg, but it was above the level of the chest hair, so it really isn't too noticeable. The belly is another story but they thought he was going to be open abdomen like the females because he had a retained testicle. They shaved way too much on the belly (even for an anticipated open). It is slowly growing back...very slowly.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't know about boy bits  but when I had Lola done with long hair I asked that they shave minimally lifting hair so that she had a decent comb over  it was barely noticeable.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

They do typically shave a tiny spot for an IV. Sorry, but just deal with it. Let the trained vet make the decision.

As far as shaving the area for neutering, not much needs to be done down there because they really don't have a ton of hair underneath.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Makes the IV more secure and also maintains an aneseptic ( clean, sterile field field) to guard against infection from pathogens... aseptic technique is very important to maintain those conditions..

I had a front to back laceration on my scalp that happened during a car accident,they shaved over half my head to sew it up, a good 4 inches on each side of the laceration, sucked but it grew back eventually....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It's hair, and it will grow back. As far as the testie area, you're not going to see that anyway.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think shaving the area for the IV is necessary for access, but you can ask them to do as small of an area as possible or place the IV in an area that can be covered later. I think some techs are more mindful than others. (just like humans, some ppl shave large areas pre-op and others are a little "neater").


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy just had her Dental yesterday and they did shave a significant amount of her hair on her leg. They but a bandage around it after they took the IV out and my Vet said that I could remove it when we got home yesterday afternoon. I am sure that it will grow back without any problems and as it was said before, it is only hair and will grow back.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My Vet has been able to insert the IV without shaving or cutting the hair. I've always had to specially ASK for this, but let them know that if they couldn't get the IV in, it would be ok to shave or cut hair as needed. The fluff's health comes before the hair, imho, but my Vets usually do not have to shave or cut the hair on any of my 3 -- even Secret who has extremely tiny veins.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

It all depends on the vet tech and how they feel about that request. I always respectfully request that, and they have almost always been able to honor it. There were times with Lola, that she was so sick when I would bring her in, that was the last thing on anyones mind. She sported poodle feet on many occasions. But for my last dentals, no shaving was needed, and both had an IV started. Just ask, all they can do is say no.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's legs were never shaved for his neuter or dental. They did shabe his privates since he had undesceded testicles & it was like a spay.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

For Quincy's dentals they haven't shaved his leg ( but he's in very short cut). For Missy's various surgeries they did shave, but in her case the shaved leg was the least of my concerns.


----------

